
New software would play any videogame ever created  - azharcs
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16590-new-software-would-play-any-videogame-ever-created.html
======
moe
_But existing emulators are usually specialised and themselves prone to
becoming outdated. KEEP is intended to be the "first general purpose
emulator", designed to be migrated easily to new computing platforms._

Makes no sense to me. Why not just optimize your emulator for x86 and emulate
_that_ , should it ever go away?

------
ivank
One thing we'll likely have no record of in the future are the emergent
properties of complex multiplayer games. Servers can sometimes be configured
to do full recordings of each match, but players cannot, because servers only
send updates for players that you can see.

